# rehome puppies



## Hobie1 (Oct 10, 2013)

We need to rehome our beautiful black and tan GSD puppies. Nine weeks and growing. We travel and can not care for them forever.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

so did you get them last week then realize you travel too much? have you contacted their breeder to return them?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you the breeder?


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Reach out to the breeder first - unless you are the breeder, in which case you should look for a German Shepherd rescue in your area. What part of the country are you in? Someone here might be able to recommend a good one to reach out to.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

"Rehome" suggests not the breeder. 
We got 2 of our previous GSD from people who got a puppy and decided they weren't for them 1-4 weeks later (one older couple who forgot how much work a GSD puppy was and the other a lady who thought getting two littermates to add to her Bully was a great idea!)


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Please add the following to your post:

Your location
Vaccination status of pups
Sex of pups
Are they registered? Do you know their pedigree? Are you sure they are purebred, if they or the parents aren't registered?

Thank you! 

P.S. - did something happen to the right ear of the pup on the left? It looks weird!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> "Rehome" suggests not the breeder.
> We got 2 of our previous GSD from people who got a puppy and decided they weren't for them 1-4 weeks later (one older couple who forgot how much work a GSD puppy was and the other a lady who thought getting two littermates to add to her Bully was a great idea!)


it can _suggest_ that, however, “rehome” is very commonly used on sites (especially craigslist) where animal sales are prohibited… as a means to get around that rule. i think it’s a fair question, but i also think we can assume positive intent until there’s more info.

for what it’s worth, the thread was originally posted in the trades/sales section ;-)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fodder said:


> it can _suggest_ that, however, “rehome” is very commonly used on sites (especially craigslist) where animal sales are prohibited… as a means to get around that rule. i think it’s a fair question, but i’ll also assume positive intent until there’s more info.
> 
> for what it’s worth, the thread was originally posted in the trades/sales section ;-)


Well, “we can’t care for them forever” sounds, to me, like someone who has a litter they’ve been caring for and is ready for them to go to homes.

Puppies, after 5 weeks, become very difficult to care for, especially after the dam stops eating the poo.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fodder said:


> it can _suggest_ that, however, “rehome” is very commonly used on sites (especially craigslist) where animal sales are prohibited… as a means to get around that rule. i think it’s a fair question, but i also think we can assume positive intent until there’s more info.
> 
> for what it’s worth, the thread was originally posted in the trades/sales section ;-)


Actually, re-reading the OP and "can't care for them forever" I'm now guessing breeder


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> it can _suggest_ that, however, “rehome” is very commonly used on sites (especially craigslist) where animal sales are prohibited… as a means to get around that rule. i think it’s a fair question, but i also think we can assume positive intent until there’s more info.
> 
> for what it’s worth, the thread was originally posted in the trades/sales section ;-)


I just found out Facebook also prohibits all dog sales and delete any post with the word “breeder” in it.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My first thought was “breeder in disguise” because who gets not one but two puppies knowing they travel. Plus the “We can not care for them forever.” Odd.


----------

